# A very close shave



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

On the evening of November 2 2012 near midnight a kayaker launched at Rapid Bay South Australia. The intention was to paddle along the coast to camp in some caves along the coast. The kayak contained camping gear and an esky with food and alcohol.
A strong offshore wind was blowing.
Within a short time the kayaker abandoned his kayak after realising that it was being blown into open water in Gulf St Vincent.
Police were notified and a local rescue craft was launched and the rescue helicopter start to fly from Adelaide some 80km away
Against the odds in the dark the rescue craft located the kayaker and retrieved him in a state of hypothermia around 1 am. The helicopter returned to Adelaide.
The following afternoon a commercial vessel sighted the kayak and a rescue boat retrieved it and the camping gear.
This is not an isolated incident in the area. There have been several rescues and two kayker fatalities in the last five years.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

emufingers said:


> On the evening of November 2 2012 near midnight a kayaker launched at Rapid Bay South Australia.


Brave, or ballistic? At night? Ohh. 



emufingers said:


> A strong offshore wind was blowing.


Why would anyone do that? No internet? No weather reading skills? No brains? Or very experienced and competent (so he thought)? :shock:



emufingers said:


> Within a short time the kayaker abandoned his kayak after realising that it was being blown into open water in Gulf St Vincent.


What a surprising result! NOT! SOT's are no good in strong cross winds.



emufingers said:


> Against the odds in the dark the rescue craft located the kayaker and retrieved him in a state of hypothermia around 1 am.


Lucky man. Hypothermia? ... another surprising result. NOT. Better than GWS bait though.

I wonder if that experience cured his problem?

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That was crazy!

What a fluke, being found against all those odds... he should buy a lotto ticket after that effort... then sell his yak, and enjoy his lotto win... he'd be a moral to win!

Sheeesh!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> That was crazy!
> 
> What a fluke, being found against all those odds...
> 
> ...


Night, middle of the ocean, in the water (small sight target) - he must have had a PLB with GPS. Otherwise he'd be dead.

trev


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

> . No brains?


It's the lead poisoning in SA.

:?:


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I have no details on the type of kayak . The information came from radio transmissions on the VMR network. The notification appears to have come from someone on the shore. The was no PLB or GPS involved. The moon was close to full. There was no mention of any light, though it appears that at least a PFD was worn.
Just think of the cost. Three or four volunteers who clocked up at least 100km each for tow trips. Rescue boat fuel,from Wirrina to Rapid bay return for the rescue and Wirrina to a point in the middle of the gulf for the kayak retrieval and return. and a helicopter at about $1000 per hour. Perhaps the lottery winning and the proceeds of the sale of the kayak should go to the VMR. I suspect that the sale of the kayak would go nowhere near covering the costs.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

emufingers said:


> I have no details on the type of kayak . The information came from radio transmissions on the VMR network. The notification appears to have come from someone on the shore. The was no PLB or GPS involved. The moon was close to full. There was no mention of any light, though it appears that at least a PFD was worn.
> Just think of the cost. Three or four volunteers who clocked up at least 100km each for tow trips. Rescue boat fuel,from Wirrina to Rapid bay return for the rescue and Wirrina to a point in the middle of the gulf for the kayak retrieval and return. and a helicopter at about $1000 per hour. Perhaps the lottery winning and the proceeds of the sale of the kayak should go to the VMR. I suspect that the sale of the kayak would go nowhere near covering the costs.


The helicopter, which has to be night instrument rated, the IFR pilots and winchman, would be closer to $ 3,000 / hr total operating cost. Then as you point out, the VMR costs which would probably be considerably over $ 1500.

I think charging for rescues of idiots is imminent in this country, and bring it on. * It just _might_ make a difference for someone re-thinking before a foolhardy adventure.

* different matter if there is an accident, sudden illness or a breakdown

trev


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

kayakone said:


> emufingers said:
> 
> 
> > I have no details on the type of kayak . The information came from radio transmissions on the VMR network. The notification appears to have come from someone on the shore. The was no PLB or GPS involved. The moon was close to full. There was no mention of any light, though it appears that at least a PFD was worn.
> ...


Yup, indeed it will come...and Im advocating that we *shoud* be accountable if its found we needed rescue and didnt posess adequate safety gear.....


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the concept of paddling at night, in a full moon, even out wide... Depending on skill level and experience. Which would suggest a solid reading of the sea conditions and predictions compared to those skills - whatever the time of day.

I would hope a kayaker in open water at night would be appropriately dressed. No way I would be abandoning the yak. Yaks are generally found, individuals floating in the big blue not so much. Also it is luck of the draw firing off a PLB at midnight. That thing just became your final and last chance, no back up after this. Treat it with respect. They don't always authorize night choppers, as they are not always successful. My plan would be:
A) stay with the yak at all costs, consider it your "first" PFD.
B) hang in for a dreadful night. Try your mobile with the predial for emergency services... And your VHF. Don't be there without them. Let them know your problem, problem now shared. If they come fire the PLB (or VHF signal) if they suggest it.
C) without it hang in for the night.
D) Fire the PLB at about an hour before first light.Gives them time to acknowledge the signal and have the chopper ready to hit your location at light.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Very lucky guy! Those waters are notorious for wind, current and toothy things. Well done to the rescue crews involved!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

dru said:


> No way I would be abandoning the yak.


Mt thoughts exactly. Weird decision.



kayakone said:


> I think charging for rescues of idiots is imminent in this country, and bring it on. * It just might make a difference for someone re-thinking before a foolhardy adventure.


I really hope not. I would rather charge people for sitting on the couch at home drinking coke and eating chips, as there's a lot more cost involved in that. One person's adventurer is another's fool. Who makes the judgement, Today Tonight?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > No way I would be abandoning the yak.
> ...


Adrian

I wouldn't ever want to stifle the spirit of adventure, but with the proviso of genuine attempts to be self reliant in having the right equipment and skills, and plan B, C etc.
What I really meant was "I wouldn't be surprised if it happens, but bring it on for idiots." I agree of course with your point about adventure being better for you than "chips and coke". Unless you die adventuring. But taking this case, is it really adventuring, with a mistake, or is it sheer foolhardiness? If a man tries this, ignores weather reports, carries no waterproof torch, no PLB (with GPS), and has no radio, is he 'living', or 'a lamb to the slaughter'?

And should *he* be charged for his foolhardiness?


Artie said:


> * different matter if there is an accident, sudden illness or a breakdown


 I admit the test, whether to charge or not, would be difficult to apply and administer. But some criteria are IMO obvious... if there is an accident, sudden illness or a breakdown, provided the rescued person had some 'sensible' gear. I guess the answer to "


Ado said:


> Who makes the judgement, Today Tonight?


, is the rescue authorities. Anyone else?......

I wonder what happens in overseas countries where they do charge?

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Always hard to condemn without know the full details.
For all we know, it was calm when he left and the wind wasn't predicted, if the wind was already blowing, then maybe he was committing suicide and changed his mind. 
Alcohol in the back ???

A good result for the rescue guys, I'm sure they prefer this to recovering dead bodies. The cost of it may have been high but then the cost of their practice and trial rescues would also be high.
This is why we have them, so let's not start deciding who is worthy of rescue and who isn't just yet.
Sydney to Hobart 98 ?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

keza said:


> Always hard to condemn without know the full details.
> For all we know, it was calm when he left and the wind wasn't predicted, if the wind was already blowing, then maybe he was committing suicide and changed his mind.
> Alcohol in the back ???
> 
> ...


I live in the area and the SE had been blowing for hours. At Rapid Bay the high hills behind the beach mean that the strength of the offshore increases rapidly once off the beach. It is a tricky location with strong currents.

It is dangerous to mind read motivation and I have avoided any value judgements in my posts. The point is that lack of risk assesments is leading to repeat incidents in this area and there is a need to make people aware of the risks.

Every person is worth rescuing and there is not thought in my mind that there should be selective rescuing. The code of the sea recognises this.

The matter of cost was raised purely to show that failure to risk manage by individuals presents an incentive for governments who fund VMR to implement their own risk management measures and require increase safety equipment and or training for kayakers. It is good for everyone if a forum like this can improve risk management by sharing infromation.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jerry, all I can say is x2. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

kayakone said:


> emufingers said:
> 
> 
> > I think charging for rescues of idiots is imminent in this country, and bring it on. * It just _might_ make a difference for someone re-thinking before a foolhardy adventure.
> ...


Bad idea in my opinion. You'll end up with people in real danger being too worried about the potential financial burden of a rescue to call for help.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

emufingers said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Always hard to condemn without know the full details.
> ...


I wasn't criticising your post in any way Jerry and I'm sorry if it came across like that, I agree with most of what you are saying, I was just putting up an alternate view from the little that I have read about it.
This was a pretty strange trip to set out on if the guy wasn't that experienced but then again, there seems to be more and more of it about.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have heard a few sketchy details about this incident. A little different to Jerry's report though. I heard that there were 2 kayakers - and three kayaks. The 2 set off from Rapid Bay intending to camp near second valley (north from Rapid Bay - ie up the gulf a bit). The third kayak had all their supplies and camping gear and was being towed by one of them. When blown offshore and struggling, the supply kayak was cut free and subsquently sighted around 6 or so naughtical miles offshore by a commercial vessel who raised the alarm - assuming the kayaker had an occupant who was now in the water. Sea rescue (incl helicpoter) responded late friday night.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

solatree said:


> I have heard a few sketchy details about this incident. A little different to Jerry's report though. I heard that there were 2 kayakers - and three kayaks. The 2 set off from Rapid Bay intending to camp near second valley (north from Rapid Bay - ie up the gulf a bit). The third kayak had all their supplies and camping gear and was being towed by one of them. When blown offshore and struggling, the supply kayak was cut free and subsquently sighted around 6 or so naughtical miles offshore by a commercial vessel who raised the alarm - assuming the kayaker had an occupant who was now in the water. Sea rescue (incl helicpoter) responded late friday night.


 Thank you Andrew. I was given the infromation by a person who heard the radio transmissions. Rapid Bay is not a place to take any chances so I thought that a discussion was appropriate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

emufingers said:


> Rapid Bay is not a place to take any chances so I thought that a discussion was appropriate.


Because you get into trouble quickly there??  Actually, getting into trouble is _not_ location specific.

trev


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Not surprisingly, I think we are all pretty much on the same page. No one is saying that some should NOT be rescued if required, but if some are repeat offenders and can be proven to have done so ill prepared (safety wise) then financial cost recovery is appropriate (IMO).

As for some choosing not to call for rescue because they may have issues on the cost.... well, thats just plain stupid of the person who needs rescue, one for being ill prepared and two for risking their own life by not making it known.

Do some of you , er, elderly statesmen among us remember that guy who tried to cross to/from Tassy in the waterproofed VW beetle? He tried several times and had to be resuced several times.... it might have been Alby Mangles, not sure but I see that as a case in point. Totally unsuited craft and using the repeated rescue as a publicity stunt for financial gain...

Whaever, I think the outcome is that its unlikely that any of trhe members of this forum will need resue due to stupidity as a result of discussions such as these.... no wait, there was one... no drain plug in place, several screw holes and no lifejacket.... that episode aside.... :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Actually, getting into trouble is _not_ location specific.


except when you go past the bins.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Artie said:


> Do some of you , er, elderly statesmen among us remember that guy who tried to cross to/from Tassy in the waterproofed VW beetle? He tried several times and had to be rescued several times.... it might have been Alby Mangles, not sure but I see that as a case in point. Totally unsuited craft and using the repeated rescue as a publicity stunt for financial gain...


Wouldn't a Porsche have been faster? :lol:



sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, getting into trouble is _not_ location specific.
> ...


My, we do have long memories (8 months) when it comes to someone else's stuff-up. Anyway, I wasn't in trouble, just not where I wanted to be.  :lol:

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'm consulting with the state gov re: a fine structure for rescuing and so far what we've come up with is
(safety equipment missing + hours of reality TV watched) ÷ how much they can lift


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> I'm consulting with the state gov re: a fine structure for rescuing and so far what we've come up with is
> (safety equipment missing + hours of reality TV watched) ÷ how much they can lift


That'll work. I'll never be fined! :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Jerry helpful and thoughtful as usual. I had not seen this in the local press.

I remember in the UK there were reports of a guy who tried several times to row from Wales to Ireland in a bathtub (not a metaphor - a real bathtub) with his only navigational aid being a ROAD map. After several rescues the police were asked whether he wasbreaking the law - apparently not and the comment from the local bobby was "There is no law against stupidity". Not saying that was the causative factor in the Rapid Bay case but you can't legislate for everything.

Paul


----------

